# Sticky for rabbit cage photos?



## BalloonMountain (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello, I really enjoy this site and everyone's different views, opinions, and thoughts on everything rabbits. I was thinking how great and helpful it might be to beginners and veterans alike to have a sticky with photos of real rabbitries and cages. Is that something that is doable? What do you all think?


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I concur I support this


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it's a great idea. If everyone could post pictures and maybe how they built the cage it would be a really helpful tool.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been looking for something like that forever, but when i do find something its usually for indoor pet rabbits, and thats not what i'm looking for lol. 

I think a sticky would be wonderful!


----------



## DanielleP (Dec 16, 2010)

that would be great!


----------



## BalloonMountain (Nov 6, 2006)

That's awesome! I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thinks this would be a helpful thing. Now does anyone have any ideas on how to do this? I'm definitely old school so my computer skills are very limited to say the least. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of building my own cages so I can snap some pictures from my phone and put them on here or at least try lol


----------



## lasgsd (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's my contribution - I just finished my instructions on how to build rabbit cage racks:

http://www.rawdogranch.com/meatrabbits/housing/rabbitcageracks.html


----------



## BalloonMountain (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, Great job lasgsd, I am totally impressed! Very, very well done and informative. I know this will be very helpful to others. I hope everyone gets a chance to check out your site. Thank you sooooo much for sharing!


----------



## lasgsd (Aug 9, 2004)

My pleasure!!


----------



## centertrapper (Jan 23, 2010)

I am a long time reader,first time poster. This thread should be a sticky, it gives me and Iam shure many others ,the ambition to change our present set ups (aka make room for more bunns) . So if you need that third vote , my hand is in the air. Again thanks to all of you seasoned rabbit people for all you give us want to be's.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm game!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll take a picture of the homemade hutches that came with my rabbits & try to post that tomorrow. I am sure the design can be improved upon a bit, but there are a number of reasons I really like it. The larger hutch houses four rabbit cages, roof slants towards the back for water run off, on legs to support the cages high off the ground, all bottom wire is open to the ground, so their garden gold can accumulate until I harvest it for my gardens beds. There is a flip door above each of 2-cages, with enough storage space for rabbit supplies, food, hay, etc... This Spring, we will be making some minor repairs on them and also repainting them.


----------



## Bradenberry (Dec 26, 2010)

I think it's a great idea!! I would like to see all the ideas together on a sticky.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

The cage is 9' L x 6' H x 3' W with a 2' cube attached to the back as permanent nestboxes. It has two removable inner wall panels so the cage can be divided into 3 compartments but usually it is divided into a 3' x 3' cube and 6' x 3' section. When breeding, I just remove the divider panel and open the whole thing up so Grinch can breed with whatever female is in the big section. I leave it open till the female looks like she's gonna pop and then divide back into the two sections. I have Flemish, and have never seen breeding aggression/territorial issues so this system works well for me, probably not so well with others. Flemish's can't handle wire floors (which this has on purpose) so I always have the bottom completely lined with hay so they don't get sore hocks. 
If I remember correctly it cost somewhere around $300 to build. I absolutely love it and we plan to build more once we can afford to. 










Grinch









Sideshot









CindyLu in foreground, Grinch in background









CindyLu with a litter of 9 (I think, you can't see all and they have a 6'l x 3' section but this is just showing 1/2 of it)


----------



## BalloonMountain (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks to those of you who have posted photos and also to everyone who is supportive of creating a sticky for all to share! Does anyone know what we need to do to make this actually become a sticky?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is one of the hutches I described in an earlier post:









We are going to do some work on this one, but I like the way it was built for a few different reasons. Those are doors, with handles above the cages, and when you flip them up, you have room to store bins of food, hay, etc... If needing a nestbox, you can attach one to the back. I have other hutches, with larger cages, too. Also, I only want one level, so their "garden gold" collects, layered with straw, etc..., and can be used for my garden. I occasionally toss straw underneath to keep fumes/odor down for my rabbits.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be finishing the manure collectors for our hanging cages this weekend and will post photos when I am done. Boy I can wait to get that project finished!

Jim


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have a couple of little bunnies that I received ..free..at the feed store with a very nice hutch. In the past had a bunny and made him a little play pen to use during the day on nice days..but he then dug his way out and now has the run of the homestead for the last 2 years and comes when called for his treats. Ok..how would I make a bunny proof on the ground play area for these new bunnies. Sure don't want anymore bunnies roaming free on the homestead..:help:


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Helena said:


> Have a couple of little bunnies that I received ..free..at the feed store with a very nice hutch. In the past had a bunny and made him a little play pen to use during the day on nice days..but he then dug his way out and now has the run of the homestead for the last 2 years and comes when called for his treats. Ok..how would I make a bunny proof on the ground play area for these new bunnies. Sure don't want anymore bunnies roaming free on the homestead..:help:


I have seen where some local folks put down the 2X4 fencing across the whole floor of their pen. You could always put more dirt down over it or just put in some straw if you don't want them on the wire.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

BalloonMountain,
If you want to propose this thread as a sticky, or another thread that is a fresh start for pictures you will need to PM the idea to Chuck as the moderator, and AngieM2 (the global helper)

If you propose a new thread, I would suggest starting the thread with a reminder that images can't be directly uploaded, but need to be hosted on another site, such as Photobucket or Flickr, and then linked.


----------



## BalloonMountain (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks! I will give that a shot as I really think it could help a lot of people!


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is what I have so far.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
7 gal water bucket w/ water level flag on a float







[/IMG]








[/IMG]
Poop stop


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

seanbo said:


> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ideas here, but won't work where I am at all. Due to the high winds, my rabbit hutches are backed up to the side of my office building to protect them. Also, the solid sides also keep my rabbits from getting too cold (keeps them out of the wind). I really like the slant idea for your rabbit manure "stop," can't do that either since the backs of the cages are close to the side of my office building. We couldn't build hutches like that perpendicular due to the wind direction. Great space utilization! Sure wish I could do that, but can't. The rabbits underneath wouldn't be protected from the elements. There is no place on our property we could build rabbit hutches, and keep them safe, except for where they are (in our fenced orchard). You are fortunate you can have your hutches like that!


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, I have a little less then an acre so I try to use as little space so to maximise what I can do on this little farm. So much to do and so little space. As for the weather I put the buns under a oak tree to keep them cool in the heat and for the cold times, well I live in California by the Monterey bay so it never gets cold. Not much wind here ether.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

*Seanbo*, is the red flag on a float? It appears to be a water level monitor, if so, that is genius!


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes it's on a fishing float. It has made life w/ rabbits sooo much easier. First time I filled it the water lasted for over 3 weeks.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i like your set up. and the float is ingenious ive had my water system run out few times and its a aggrevation to bleed those lines to get water to start flowing to each nipple again...

ive found with my water bucket though that it needs to be clean periodically. even with fresh water added every couple days, there is residue that builds up on sides and bottom. Copper sulfate helps, vinegar helps but it still needs to be washed and rinsed out occasionally.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

We finished our 4 pen hanging growout cage system today. There are 4 - 48" x 30" cages in this set up. The manure collection tarp is a vinyl Billboard sign sloped. We will be adding the same system to the cages you see in the background. With the 4 growout cages we have 44 hanging holes (40 24"x30" and 4 48"x30") plus another 12 stacking holes in our isolation shed.

Jim


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

very nice LAZY. i like it.


----------



## krabbitry (Jan 29, 2011)

I am woking on a page on my website that explains how I make my cages. In the photo gallary there are pictures of the setup. I am still trying to find a way to easily clean up the manure, but I am having a hard time finding something that will work AND not cost a fortune. I am trying to do something kind of like what Lazy J posted.
www.freewebs.com/keciasrabbitry


----------



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

lasgsd said:


> Here's my contribution - I just finished my instructions on how to build rabbit cage racks:
> 
> http://www.rawdogranch.com/meatrabbits/housing/rabbitcageracks.html


No predator problems?


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, great pictures!, I love the collection systems. I am wondering if i should change my system. I have worm bins beneath the cages, but for the work of emptying half of each bin out, i wonder if it's worth it. The idea of sloping something to one receptacle sounds very nice, and easy.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I was hoping we would get a sticky for this, so I've been holding out. Here is my set up. It isn't finished, since I am building up from 40 does to 100 does this year, and we've been re-arranging since the massive losses we suffered in December.

The hutches have been moved to the front end of the 'barn' and there is a shed at the other end that you can walk into if you push aside the end wall.


----------



## seanbo (Jan 1, 2011)

That's a lot of rabbits!


----------

